# Partner Visa 309 visa grant in 2 MONTHS (2017)



## aussiemoving

Hello everyone,

I just received my 309 Partner offshore visa today and it has been just a few days over 2months since i applied.

if you guys are interested i would like to share my thought on why i got my grant so quickly.

*Applied 309*: 21st March 2017
*Visa Grant* : 19th May 2017

*Applied:* Paper application with Agent.
I would put the success to a very awesome agency with a excellent track record. Honestly, i know many people dont believe in agents but a good, reputable agent can really help expedite/confirm your case for you.

Mine in particular helped go through what i needed and NOT need for evidence. We only gave in what was necessary and that helped the case officer understand and see our case clearly and not be drowned in evidence that might/might not be needed.

*Case officer: *
_(I'm going to be ambiguous with my CO's gender and will not disclose his/her name)_
I was blessed, truly. Our CO was spot on with communication and replied my emails within a couple hours and had a direct extension line to he/her number at the office which meant i could call and reach he/her directly.

=======================================================

I reckon this is the most important part of my application:
_This is where my CO shined!_

***I needed multiple Police Certificates because i have lived in many countries in the last 10years.
-One country took 9 weeks to process and for me to receive it.
3 weeks into the application, AFTER medicals and other police report has been submitted my CO called me, Asking if i'm having troubles with the last Police Certificate and i said it'll take another 4-5weeks before i receive it.

I also asked if any more evidence is needed and CO said 'no, what you submitted is enough to state your case and relationship".

My CO advised that there is a spot for grant available before End of Financial Year that he/she can hold for me as long as he/she can.

Thankfully and being the hero my CO is i got my last Police Certificate in on the 17th May 2017 and i rushed down to drop it off and called my CO on the same day. I asked if the SPOT was still AVAILABLE and he/she said YES and that IF it the Police Certificate came after the end of May the spot would have been given to someone else.

2 days later (today), i was given my 309 Visa Grant.

=======================================================

*Case:*
Our case is pretty straightforward, we dated long distance for 2years but registered our relationship very early on. We got married a little over a year ago and lived in the same house for over a year before applying.

*Evidence to proof relationship*
- Flight tickets
- Photos
- Vacation receipts
- Grocery bills
- 1000pages of text _but we did not submit it as it was too much and agent/case officer deemed not required._

*Co-named evidence*
- Water/Gas/Electricity Bills
- Council rates
- Home insurance
- Car insurance 
- House Lease
- Life insurance with partner as nominee
- Super with partner as nominee
- Joint bank account statements

We had pretty much hit all of the criteria and all the evidences needed to proof a genuine and lasting relationship.

TDLR Our evidences was the bulk of it but a lot of it was a solid agent and a angel CO that was so human in his/her interaction rather than a unknown identity.

If you have other questions go ahead and ask


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Congrats. Your app timing was pretty fortunate as they did stop going by submission dates recently and that could be a reason for a quick grant. I doubt we'll see grants this fast after the new fiscal year begins. 

I was much like you... we didn't go over the top with evidence and have never even submitted chat logs or phone records. Just the normal relationship stuff like holidays, proof of living together, etc.

Congrats again!


----------



## EDT

Skybluebrewer said:


> Congrats. Your app timing was pretty fortunate as they did stop going by submission dates recently and that could be a reason for a quick grant. I doubt we'll see grants this fast after the new fiscal year begins.
> 
> I was much like you... we didn't go over the top with evidence and have never even submitted chat logs or phone records. Just the normal relationship stuff like holidays, proof of living together, etc.
> 
> Congrats again!


So visas are no longer granted by submission dates?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

It was already mentioned on the forum that from only a few weeks ago until end of next month (end of fiscal year) that DIBP would not be going by submission dates (first come, first served) but would be assessing as many decision ready applications as possible.


----------



## ampk

And you can put in a minimum application and wait to be asked for info,

Or you can be pro active and do more (that may cost more) 

And MAY just MAYBE save time?

It is a lotto, that is the only fact with DIBP.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Congrats aussiemoving, what a wonderful way to start the weekend! 
Thanks for explaining the details in your post above. 

I was just wondering, which embassy did you apply through?


----------



## 292905

Skybluebrewer said:


> It was already mentioned on the forum that from only a few weeks ago until end of next month (end of fiscal year) that DIBP would not be going by submission dates (first come, first served) but would be assessing as many decision ready applications as possible.


Hi, can you please clarify this point. Would it then be advantageous to get the application in by the end of next month to potentially expedite one's case?


----------



## 292905

Skybluebrewer said:


> Congrats. Your app timing was pretty fortunate as they did stop going by submission dates recently and that could be a reason for a quick grant. I doubt we'll see grants this fast after the new fiscal year begins.
> 
> I was much like you... we didn't go over the top with evidence and have never even submitted chat logs or phone records. Just the normal relationship stuff like holidays, proof of living together, etc.
> 
> Congrats again!


Congrats on getting your grant so fast, that is awesome. Curious how many photos you submitted, and why you decided not to submit chat logs or phone records. I was under the impression that was a required component. My relationship with my partner has been half long distance, so our burden of proof will rely more on those elements as we cannot show 12 months together via finances.


----------



## aussiemoving

SwedeInNYC said:


> Congrats aussiemoving, what a wonderful way to start the weekend!
> Thanks for explaining the details in your post above.
> 
> I was just wondering, which embassy did you apply through?


Thank you! its definitely a relief. I applied through Singapore


----------



## aussiemoving

TGNY said:


> Congrats on getting your grant so fast, that is awesome. Curious how many photos you submitted, and why you decided not to submit chat logs or phone records. I was under the impression that was a required component. My relationship with my partner has been half long distance, so our burden of proof will rely more on those elements as we cannot show 12 months together via finances.


Thank you!

- So i submitted over 100photos to my agent but only 20-25 was chosen at the end for the actual application. Reason being, Agent and case officer both agreed that only very IMPORTANT pictures are required (marriage ceremony, vacation etc).
But if you are not using a agent, just submit what you think is appropriate.

- The reason why i didnt submit the chat logs was mainly because agent thought i had enough other evidences AND the fact that the logs were over 1000pages which no case officer would go through all of it. 
Also, mine was a paper application and 1000pages is over the top for the office.

So yea even though we were dating LDR for 2years, we got married and lived together for over a year with joint account, house/car insurances and a lot of other financial and living evidence.

Good luck i hope this helps!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I have read from several people in this forum that it might be good to submit evidence throughout the application process. My problem is that I have reached the maximum amount of documents you can upload (I have left one just in case additional evidence is requested) . I submitted end of Nov, so we're soon reaching the 6 month mark. 

Do you think it's worth uploading up-to-date documents to my husband profile instead? For him we only submitted about 10 documents so far, so there is still a lot we can still submit under his file... 
Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I suppose the chat log thing depends on your relationship though I wouldn't recommend anyone risk not submitting if it helps your case. Our photos may have had a bit more weight as you can see my child growing through the years with my partner. We only submitted 20 but we picked ones that showed our relationship over time. We also did this in a 4-5 page magazine style layout via MS Publisher so a few photos per page and little paragraphs explaining.


----------



## ampk

Yes upload to your husbands account, they all appear on 1 file to the Case Officer.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

ampk said:


> Yes upload to your husbands account, they all appear on 1 file to the Case Officer.


Thanks for the response, I have uploaded some updates on joint travel we have done and planned for this year.


----------



## Sunny20013

Hi, as you said you have got your visa on 19th May 2017 just in 2 months so first of all very congrats for your success. Now on the same date in 19th May, I have applied 309 visa and it's been almost 3 months gone and I didn't get CO. so could you please or someone let me know why is taking long for allocation and how do I find myself about delay.?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tijanaoc

Sunny20013 said:


> Hi, as you said you have got your visa on 19th May 2017 just in 2 months so first of all very congrats for your success. Now on the same date in 19th May, I have applied 309 visa and it's been almost 3 months gone and I didn't get CO. so could you please or someone let me know why is taking long for allocation and how do I find myself about delay.?
> Thanks in advance


https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

75% of 309 partner visas are processed within 13 months, 90% within 16 months. I wouldn't call 3 months "long" - some take shorter, some take longer, depends on a lot of factors. We applied for my husband's 309/100 through the London High Commission in May, still waiting for any kind of contact or CO allocation.


----------



## Sunny20013

Hi tijanaoc,
Thanks for your so quickly replied. As you sent me a link which I saw and I understand that global time period which is taken to give a decision. So I think it's all upon our luck if we get very early decision. Otherwise we could nothing to do just wait and watch. ?
Thanks for your reply and wish you best of luck


----------



## ampk

Yes it is a bit of a lottery, but 2 months process time is very very rare.

Most never hear from a Case Officer for many many months if at all.

Just hope you fall at the 75% mark and that seems more realistic in most cases.


----------



## keiller84

I'm going to be submitting an application for the 309 partner visa in the next couple months and hoping that I get approval to go over there around next Summer as my girlfriend moves back to Sydney to start a university course in February. 

Does anyone else have a handle on the average processing times for these visas through the UK currently? 5-7 months seems to be getting mentioned on a few posts/forums.


----------



## tijanaoc

keiller84 said:


> I'm going to be submitting an application for the 309 partner visa in the next couple months and hoping that I get approval to go over there around next Summer as my girlfriend moves back to Sydney to start a university course in February.
> 
> Does anyone else have a handle on the average processing times for these visas through the UK currently? 5-7 months seems to be getting mentioned on a few posts/forums.


Check the London thread http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ing-times-london-embassy-125.html#post1630026 (including the comments on the last page)


----------



## keiller84

Cool thanks for that! Certainly looking like many people are getting an approval anywhere between 3-6 months which is promising.


----------



## tijanaoc

Yeah, but keep in mind not everyone applying posts on this forum, and we have no way of knowing how long theirs are taking.


----------



## keiller84

Very true! I'm hoping that as our case is relatively straight forward (living together for over 3.5 years in Scotland with plenty of evidence) we might get lucky in regards to reasonable processing times.


----------



## tijanaoc

Absolutely, fingers crossed for you. We are in the same boat - married for 9 years, two kids, solid evidence. I hate the waiting game! I swear I log in to immiaccount three times a day to check if there any progress, I'm driving myself crazy


----------



## 292905

tijanaoc said:


> Absolutely, fingers crossed for you. We are in the same boat - married for 9 years, two kids, solid evidence. I hate the waiting game! I swear I log in to immiaccount three times a day to check if there any progress, I'm driving myself crazy


Hi,
Just wondering if you waited for a request for medicals and police check or if you just did it on your own. It's been 2 months since I applied and am trying to gauge when best to submit them or wait for a request.


----------



## tijanaoc

TGNY said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if you waited for a request for medicals and police check or if you just did it on your own. It's been 2 months since I applied and am trying to gauge when best to submit them or wait for a request.


No we decided to get everything in to have it decision ready, heard nothing at all yet, unfortunately.


----------



## 292905

Hmm, okay thanks for that. I am leaning that way too, just don't want it to be too soon as it appears the average decision time is 11-12 months out of DC. I am still a bit confused about the pros and cons regarding the change of priority towards 'decision ready' vs. the former 'date of submission' applications. One would think the newer process would be more beneficial to decision ready applications. Maybe I'm missing the obvious here...


----------



## tijanaoc

As far as I know they had changed the process to favour "decision ready" for the onshore applications in the run up to the end of FY 2016/17 (for folks that were waiting a while, trying to clear a backlog). I don't think it was a permanent change to the process though, but not 100% sure on that. Maybe someone else has further insight.


----------



## ampk

tijanaoc said:


> As far as I know they had changed the process to favour "decision ready" for the onshore applications in the run up to the end of FY 2016/17 (for folks that were waiting a while, trying to clear a backlog). I don't think it was a permanent change to the process though, but not 100% sure on that. Maybe someone else has further insight.


Yes it seems that WAS the case.


----------



## Sunny20013

Does anyone applied this visa few months back and CO is allocated?


----------



## LokoLoko

@aussiemoving - did you certified your official documents before you upload?


----------



## tijanaoc

LokoLoko said:


> @aussiemoving - did you certified your official documents before you upload?


You DO NOT need to certify copies of documents if applying online. Clear colour scans of originals are sufficient. None of our documents were certified, other than form 888's which have to be witnessed.

Have a read through the requirements online:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-#tab-content-1


----------



## LokoLoko

thanks @tijanaoc yup, that's what I have done too, online applications. But yesterday the CO asked us to upload both certified official docs for sponsor & applicant. I've uploaded non certified but coloured docs. So, I think we will just upload back with certified ones. Thanks again mate.


----------



## abdoal3rs

aussiemoving said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received my 309 Partner offshore visa today and it has been just a few days over 2months since i applied.
> 
> if you guys are interested i would like to share my thought on why i got my grant so quickly.
> 
> *Applied 309*: 21st March 2017
> *Visa Grant* : 19th May 2017
> 
> *Applied:* Paper application with Agent.
> I would put the success to a very awesome agency with a excellent track record. Honestly, i know many people dont believe in agents but a good, reputable agent can really help expedite/confirm your case for you.
> 
> Mine in particular helped go through what i needed and NOT need for evidence. We only gave in what was necessary and that helped the case officer understand and see our case clearly and not be drowned in evidence that might/might not be needed.
> 
> *Case officer: *
> _(I'm going to be ambiguous with my CO's gender and will not disclose his/her name)_
> I was blessed, truly. Our CO was spot on with communication and replied my emails within a couple hours and had a direct extension line to he/her number at the office which meant i could call and reach he/her directly.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> I reckon this is the most important part of my application:
> _This is where my CO shined!_
> 
> ***I needed multiple Police Certificates because i have lived in many countries in the last 10years.
> -One country took 9 weeks to process and for me to receive it.
> 3 weeks into the application, AFTER medicals and other police report has been submitted my CO called me, Asking if i'm having troubles with the last Police Certificate and i said it'll take another 4-5weeks before i receive it.
> 
> I also asked if any more evidence is needed and CO said 'no, what you submitted is enough to state your case and relationship".
> 
> My CO advised that there is a spot for grant available before End of Financial Year that he/she can hold for me as long as he/she can.
> 
> Thankfully and being the hero my CO is i got my last Police Certificate in on the 17th May 2017 and i rushed down to drop it off and called my CO on the same day. I asked if the SPOT was still AVAILABLE and he/she said YES and that IF it the Police Certificate came after the end of May the spot would have been given to someone else.
> 
> 2 days later (today), i was given my 309 Visa Grant.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> *Case:*
> Our case is pretty straightforward, we dated long distance for 2years but registered our relationship very early on. We got married a little over a year ago and lived in the same house for over a year before applying.
> 
> *Evidence to proof relationship*
> - Flight tickets
> - Photos
> - Vacation receipts
> - Grocery bills
> - 1000pages of text _but we did not submit it as it was too much and agent/case officer deemed not required._
> 
> *Co-named evidence*
> - Water/Gas/Electricity Bills
> - Council rates
> - Home insurance
> - Car insurance
> - House Lease
> - Life insurance with partner as nominee
> - Super with partner as nominee
> - Joint bank account statements
> 
> We had pretty much hit all of the criteria and all the evidences needed to proof a genuine and lasting relationship.
> 
> TDLR Our evidences was the bulk of it but a lot of it was a solid agent and a angel CO that was so human in his/her interaction rather than a unknown identity.
> 
> If you have other questions go ahead and ask


was your sponsor in Australia working or living?


----------



## aussiemoving

abdoal3rs said:


> was your sponsor in Australia working or living?


He was working in Australia.


----------



## Seamus

In need of help.
Applied for 309 visa July 2017
CO appointed December 2017
Sent Police checks, medical and form 80 as required.
Everything is now complete. How long will it be until I receive my VIsa? 

Thanks


----------



## Seamus

In need of help.
Applied for 309 visa July 2017
CO appointed December 2017
Sent Police checks, medical and form 80 as required.
Everything is now complete. How long will it be until I receive my VIsa?

Thanks


----------



## Nataly_tiho

Seamus said:


> In need of help.
> Applied for 309 visa July 2017
> CO appointed December 2017
> Sent Police checks, medical and form 80 as required.
> Everything is now complete. How long will it be until I receive my VIsa?
> 
> Thanks


We've also been asked for extra documents in December and got mine yesterday... some people have been asked earlier and are still waiting ...

So I guess there is no exact formula..
Sorry...

Hope you get it very soon, 
Good luck.


----------



## Mania

Seamus said:


> In need of help.
> Applied for 309 visa July 2017
> CO appointed December 2017
> Sent Police checks, medical and form 80 as required.
> Everything is now complete. How long will it be until I receive my VIsa?
> 
> Thanks


It depends what the extra information was required for and whom was asking for it.

If it was just a document checker checking what's in there then you probably have a fair bit to wait.

If it was the final peice of information for the assessing case officer then it is likely that it will occur sooner.

If it was multiple pieces of potentially indepth info (like the form 80) then it may need further checks from other departments, this could result in a delay.

It took 30 days from my request for further until my grant. I know people that have been waiting 12 months since further info was requested and still have heard nothing.

If you applied thru London, the last few I've seen there have been relatively quick so fingers crossed.


----------



## lupton

Hi, I was advised to wait until we were contacted by an agent to get medicals and police checks done as these are only valid for a short time period. Has anyone else done this or just gone ahead and had the medical done? We are applying from the USA, application was submitted in March '17.
Thanks!


----------



## Eh?

lupton said:


> Hi, I was advised to wait until we were contacted by an agent to get medicals and police checks done as these are only valid for a short time period. Has anyone else done this or just gone ahead and had the medical done? We are applying from the USA, application was submitted in March '17.
> Thanks!


There are some people that have gone ahead and done both their police and medical checks ahead of being asked. The reason I think most wait until you are asked is that each check has a one year shelf life, if your application takes longer to be assessed, then you will have wasted the money on those two checks.

My partner and I did both the Canadian and Australia police checks ahead of time. We are lodging this month and the only thing we won't have is the medical at time of lodging.


----------



## lupton

Thanks Eh? We're coming up to the 11 month mark in Feb (current processing time is listed 11-15 months) so maybe we will go ahead and have them done because they would still be valid within the current time frame.


----------



## Eh?

lupton said:


> Thanks Eh? We're coming up to the 11 month mark in Feb (current processing time is listed 11-15 months) so maybe we will go ahead and have them done because they would still be valid within the current time frame.


Just be careful with that. I don't know how it's handled in the US, but up here in Canada I can't even book my medical with a panel physician until its requested.

It kind of sucks, but hey, it's part of the process, right?


----------



## sheilae

lupton said:


> Hi, I was advised to wait until we were contacted by an agent to get medicals and police checks done as these are only valid for a short time period. Has anyone else done this or just gone ahead and had the medical done? We are applying from the USA, application was submitted in March '17.
> Thanks!


If I was you and had applied that long ago I would probably start making appointments to get them done now.

People typically wait because the validity on police checks and medicals is (normally) one year. The problem can then be that if the visa takes more than 12 months to process new checks can be required, which is an additional expense and wait.


----------



## Eh?

sheilae said:


> If I was you and had applied that long ago I would probably start making appointments to get them done now.
> 
> People typically wait because the validity on police checks and medicals is (normally) one year. The problem can then be that if the visa takes more than 12 months to process new checks can be required, which is an additional expense and wait.


Sheilae, did you wait to book yours?


----------



## sheilae

Eh? said:


> Sheilae, did you wait to book yours?


My game plan is to submit my application (PMV) next week, I've booked my fingerprint appointment for my Canadian police check, and will book my medical once I have a HAP-ID. I also need to get an AFP check (easy done), and an Italian one (decidedly less easily done). For those two I'll submit everything in the next few weeks.

I'm off to NZ on a working holiday visa come mid-February, so I'm aiming to have as much as I can uploaded prior to that because my job in NZ is pretty full on until May and I wouldn't be able to get any of that done if it was requested. It's a bit of a gamble I know, but I'm willing to take the risk given my other circumstances.

***Edit- from what I understand my local Panel Physician will give me an appointment even if it hasn't been requested by DHA.


----------



## Eh?

sheilae said:


> My game plan is to submit my application (PMV) next week, I've booked my fingerprint appointment for my Canadian police check, and will book my medical once I have a HAP-ID. I also need to get an AFP check (easy done), and an Italian one (decidedly less easily done). For those two I'll submit everything in the next few weeks.
> 
> I'm off to NZ on a working holiday visa come mid-February, so I'm aiming to have as much as I can uploaded prior to that because my job in NZ is pretty full on until May and I wouldn't be able to get any of that done if it was requested. It's a bit of a gamble I know, but I'm willing to take the risk given my other circumstances.
> 
> ***Edit- from what I understand my local Panel Physician will give me an appointment even if it hasn't been requested by DHA.


Your Canadian one should take no time, based upon my experience at least. We were in on a Saturday and had it the following Friday. My partners AFP check was as easy as you stated. Did it all online, had it sent to her Mom's house and arrived there about 4 days later. Can't speak to the Italian police check however, I hope you get it quickly!

Where abouts in Canada are you located? I assume you're a Canadian citizen?


----------



## sheilae

Eh? said:


> Your Canadian one should take no time, based upon my experience at least. We were in on a Saturday and had it the following Friday. My partners AFP check was as easy as you stated. Did it all online, had it sent to her Mom's house and arrived there about 4 days later. Can't speak to the Italian police check however, I hope you get it quickly!
> 
> Where abouts in Canada are you located? I assume you're a Canadian citizen?


I'm in Atlantic Canada, and yup, a citizen!


----------



## lupton

So I was gonna call the physicians office to ask some questions, but according to the homeaffairs.gov website there is no panel physician in my state (Arizona). Is there a more comprehensive list somewhere or is there a different way I should be searching for a doctor? Adds another level of complication if we have to travel out of state to get this done, seems like a major city such as Phoenix should have one, right?


----------



## Eh?

lupton said:


> So I was gonna call the physicians office to ask some questions, but according to the homeaffairs.gov website there is no panel physician in my state (Arizona). Is there a more comprehensive list somewhere or is there a different way I should be searching for a doctor? Adds another level of complication if we have to travel out of state to get this done, seems like a major city such as Phoenix should have one, right?


You would think so. I don't know if this will help, but perhaps you could call or visit the Australian Embassy in Arizona (if there is one)


----------



## Savage_Flame

Eh? said:


> Your Canadian one should take no time, based upon my experience at least. We were in on a Saturday and had it the following Friday.


My Canadian one was a bit of a drama. Took almost 3 weeks when I was told it would take about a week tops. Almost didn't get it in time before moving back to oz. Did it through the Commissionaires. I must have been unlucky because apparently it never usually takes that long.


----------



## Eh?

Savage_Flame said:


> My Canadian one was a bit of a drama. Took almost 3 weeks when I was told it would take about a week tops. Almost didn't get it in time before moving back to oz. Did it through the Commissionaires. I must have been unlucky because apparently it never usually takes that long.


I remember you saying that. I'm glad it worked out in the end. Not sure why it would have taken so long.


----------



## cbr2011

5 months in now with our 309 offshore from Toronto Canada

Booked my medical no problem without the case officer requesting it 

That was the last piece for us

Front loaded AFP for me, so may have to re-do it and possibly sponsors if we don’t hear by our one year mark


----------



## Savage_Flame

Eh? said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Canadian one was a bit of a drama. Took almost 3 weeks when I was told it would take about a week tops. Almost didn't get it in time before moving back to oz. Did it through the Commissionaires. I must have been unlucky because apparently it never usually takes that long.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you saying that. I'm glad it worked out in the end. Not sure why it would have taken so long.
Click to expand...

I am perplexed too. The only thing I can think of is if they forgot to put it in the mail or something. Anyways got it in the end, just in time


----------



## sheilae

I'm glad I can go right to the RCMP here! 

I'm nervous about the processing time but fingers crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## Savage_Flame

sheilae said:


> I'm glad I can go right to the RCMP here!


Are you sure? That is strange.

Because I lived literally (not even joking) a 1 minute walk from the RCMP in Victoria, BC. And when I went in there and also contacted them by phone they flat out refused to let me do it there - and said I had to go through a third party (commissionaires).

Would have been a lot easier with my first plan.


----------



## Eh?

Savage_Flame said:


> sheilae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I can go right to the RCMP here!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? That is strange.
> 
> Because I lived literally (not even joking) a 1 minute walk from the RCMP in Victoria, BC. And when I went in there and also contacted them by phone they flat out refused to let me do it there - and said I had to go through a third party (commissionaires).
> 
> Would have been a lot easier with my first plan.
Click to expand...

I believe Savage_flame is correct. When we first did our police check, or were looking into it, I called the local office and they said they don't do them there, unless requested by the department, so we had to find an accredited company to do ours.


----------



## sheilae

Savage_Flame said:


> Are you sure? That is strange.
> 
> Because I lived literally (not even joking) a 1 minute walk from the RCMP in Victoria, BC. And when I went in there and also contacted them by phone they flat out refused to let me do it there - and said I had to go through a third party (commissionaires).
> 
> Would have been a lot easier with my first plan.


Oh, ahh well so far seems to be OK? The guy I spoke with said no problem but to call back next week once everything from this "cyclone bomb" winter storm or whatever is sorted out... I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Savage_Flame

I know mine was a PMV 300 for my fiancé but I thought I would post in this thread anyway because it has just been granted after also just 2 months since applying.

VISA GRANTED!

Just logged into Immi Account and saw our grant. Totally in shock and ecstatic right now.

PMV 300

Applied: 
29/10/17

CO request police check/medical:
30/11/17

Police check/medicals completed:
24/12/17 - 
(we delayed and waited until a couple of days before the end of the 28 day information request period as my fiancé cannot move to oz until July next year).

Visa grant:
09/01/18

So it ended up taking a little over 2 months. Still cannot believe it to be honest. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sheilae

Savage_Flame said:


> I know mine was a PMV 300 for my fiancé but I thought I would post in this thread anyway because it has just been granted after also just 2 months since applying.
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Just logged into Immi Account and saw our grant. Totally in shock and ecstatic right now.
> 
> PMV 300
> 
> Applied:
> 29/10/17
> 
> CO request police check/medical:
> 30/11/17
> 
> Police check/medicals completed:
> 24/12/17 -
> (we delayed and waited until a couple of days before the end of the 28 day information request period as my fiancé cannot move to oz until July next year).
> 
> Visa grant:
> 09/01/18
> 
> So it ended up taking a little over 2 months. Still cannot believe it to be honest. Good luck to everyone!


OH WOW! You guys were processed in Ottawa?


----------



## Peaches99

Thanks for this info. Do you think applying by post, rather than online, was a contributing factor to the fast granting of the visa? (I am in France so I have to apply for my husband's offshore Partner visa via the Madrid office).


----------



## Eh?

Peaches99 said:


> Thanks for this info. Do you think applying by post, rather than online, was a contributing factor to the fast granting of the visa? (I am in France so I have to apply for my husband's offshore Partner visa via the Madrid office).


I believe all partner visa applications have to be done online now.


----------



## Peaches99

Eh? said:


> I believe all partner visa applications have to be done online now.


Thank you! This is one less decision for me to make


----------



## Savage_Flame

sheilae said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know mine was a PMV 300 for my fiancé but I thought I would post in this thread anyway because it has just been granted after also just 2 months since applying.
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Just logged into Immi Account and saw our grant. Totally in shock and ecstatic right now.
> 
> PMV 300
> 
> Applied:
> 29/10/17
> 
> CO request police check/medical:
> 30/11/17
> 
> Police check/medicals completed:
> 24/12/17 -
> (we delayed and waited until a couple of days before the end of the 28 day information request period as my fiancé cannot move to oz until July next year).
> 
> Visa grant:
> 09/01/18
> 
> So it ended up taking a little over 2 months. Still cannot believe it to be honest. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> OH WOW! You guys were processed in Ottawa?
Click to expand...

No processed in Berlin.

My fiancé is German. I am Aussie sponsor (but lived in Canada for the last 2 years)


----------



## sheilae

Savage_Flame said:


> No processed in Berlin.
> 
> My fiancé is German. I am Aussie sponsor (but lived in Canada for the last 2 years)


Ahhh OK, that makes a bit more sense! Berlin seems to be a bit more on it than Ottawa.


----------



## Savage_Flame

sheilae said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> No processed in Berlin.
> 
> My fiancé is German. I am Aussie sponsor (but lived in Canada for the last 2 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh OK, that makes a bit more sense! Berlin seems to be a bit more on it than Ottawa.
Click to expand...

Yes there are some very quick processing times coming out of Berlin and London lately.

Hang in there, stay positive and and your grant will be there soon too


----------



## Agape

sheilae said:


> My game plan is to submit my application (PMV) next week, I've booked my fingerprint appointment for my Canadian police check, and will book my medical once I have a HAP-ID. I also need to get an AFP check (easy done), and *an Italian one (decidedly less easily done).* For those two I'll submit everything in the next few weeks.
> 
> I'm off to NZ on a working holiday visa come mid-February, so I'm aiming to have as much as I can uploaded prior to that because my job in NZ is pretty full on until May and I wouldn't be able to get any of that done if it was requested. It's a bit of a gamble I know, but I'm willing to take the risk given my other circumstances.
> 
> ***Edit- from what I understand my local Panel Physician will give me an appointment even if it hasn't been requested by DHA.


I'm wondering how long does the italian police report takes? Did you authorize somebody to do it? which is the procedure for that? We are applying for PMV soon and due to the fact that my fiance lived in Italy for a couple of years he will definately need one soon.


----------



## cegor

Eh? said:


> Just be careful with that. I don't know how it's handled in the US, but up here in Canada I can't even book my medical with a panel physician until its requested.
> 
> It kind of sucks, but hey, it's part of the process, right?


I logged into my immi account where it says health assessment and I printed the form where it has the HAP ID info on it and I booked the medical right away giving the clinic that info. Not sure where you are located but my file is yet to have a CO and I front loaded the medical with no problems at all. Will see about getting the police check in the next week or so....


----------



## Eh?

cegor said:


> I logged into my immi account where it says health assessment and I printed the form where it has the HAP ID info on it and I booked the medical right away giving the clinic that info. Not sure where you are located but my file is yet to have a CO and I front loaded the medical with no problems at all. Will see about getting the police check in the next week or so....


I was able to do it once I paid for my application. Medical and police checks are done and loaded into the application.


----------



## شكوبيستان السفل

*309 partner visa granted in 2 months !!*

Hello All

My wife got her partner visa granted in 2 months

We appointed a migration agent, who was very helpful and honest with us, and applied in 28th December 2017, she did the medical and police checks, and after 2 months times we received the golden e-mail from the agent stating that the visa is granted

The visa is granted in 19th March 2018, ( if we do not count the weekends and public holidays, and count only working days)

we were not expecting the visa to be granted in 2 months time,..!!! but the sooner the better 

Good luck all


----------



## sugarcandyonwednesdays

*Planning to apply soon*



aussiemoving said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received my 309 Partner offshore visa today and it has been just a few days over 2months since i applied.
> 
> if you guys are interested i would like to share my thought on why i got my grant so quickly.
> 
> *Applied 309*: 21st March 2017
> *Visa Grant* : 19th May 2017
> 
> *Applied:* Paper application with Agent.
> I would put the success to a very awesome agency with a excellent track record. Honestly, i know many people dont believe in agents but a good, reputable agent can really help expedite/confirm your case for you.
> 
> Mine in particular helped go through what i needed and NOT need for evidence. We only gave in what was necessary and that helped the case officer understand and see our case clearly and not be drowned in evidence that might/might not be needed.
> 
> *Case officer: *
> _(I'm going to be ambiguous with my CO's gender and will not disclose his/her name)_
> I was blessed, truly. Our CO was spot on with communication and replied my emails within a couple hours and had a direct extension line to he/her number at the office which meant i could call and reach he/her directly.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> I reckon this is the most important part of my application:
> _This is where my CO shined!_
> 
> ***I needed multiple Police Certificates because i have lived in many countries in the last 10years.
> -One country took 9 weeks to process and for me to receive it.
> 3 weeks into the application, AFTER medicals and other police report has been submitted my CO called me, Asking if i'm having troubles with the last Police Certificate and i said it'll take another 4-5weeks before i receive it.
> 
> I also asked if any more evidence is needed and CO said 'no, what you submitted is enough to state your case and relationship".
> 
> My CO advised that there is a spot for grant available before End of Financial Year that he/she can hold for me as long as he/she can.
> 
> Thankfully and being the hero my CO is i got my last Police Certificate in on the 17th May 2017 and i rushed down to drop it off and called my CO on the same day. I asked if the SPOT was still AVAILABLE and he/she said YES and that IF it the Police Certificate came after the end of May the spot would have been given to someone else.
> 
> 2 days later (today), i was given my 309 Visa Grant.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> *Case:*
> Our case is pretty straightforward, we dated long distance for 2years but registered our relationship very early on. We got married a little over a year ago and lived in the same house for over a year before applying.
> 
> *Evidence to proof relationship*
> - Flight tickets
> - Photos
> - Vacation receipts
> - Grocery bills
> - 1000pages of text _but we did not submit it as it was too much and agent/case officer deemed not required._
> 
> *Co-named evidence*
> - Water/Gas/Electricity Bills
> - Council rates
> - Home insurance
> - Car insurance
> - House Lease
> - Life insurance with partner as nominee
> - Super with partner as nominee
> - Joint bank account statements
> 
> We had pretty much hit all of the criteria and all the evidences needed to proof a genuine and lasting relationship.
> 
> TDLR Our evidences was the bulk of it but a lot of it was a solid agent and a angel CO that was so human in his/her interaction rather than a unknown identity.
> 
> If you have other questions go ahead and ask


Hello Aussiemoving,
thanks a lot for sharing your case. I'd like to ask, do you still remember when did you register your relationship? 
our case: 
My partner and i dated online for 6 months and spend some time together for 1 week last November. 
February he visited me and spend time together for about 2 weeks. this June i will visit him again and might stay in OZ for about 2 weeks (depends on my job commitments and so on). We are planning to register our relationship. is it hard to do the registration? I've read the steps online mostly found out that need to fill up forms and payment. besides this, we are planning to apply for a partner visa this year.. After he finishes his course and I found a new job since this my current contract is about to end. 
Is the registration will help a lot for the application?

Appreciate anyone who can advise.


----------



## Ella2016

Wish this were me! LOL 2 MONTHS


----------



## Dave12345

Hi .. I’m just after clarification on 47sp form I’m trying to do online for my Thai wife .... it says in the documents needed list about wanting 4 passport photos of her with her name on the back and 2 of me .. is this still applicable if I’m doing it online ?? Or is our passport with photo on them enough ? Or do I just take a scan of a signed photo 4 times ?? Or maybe 4 photos all in a row and scan all of them that way ? Not sure ... thanks guys ... 😊


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Dave12345 said:


> Hi .. I'm just after clarification on 47sp form I'm trying to do online for my Thai wife .... it says in the documents needed list about wanting 4 passport photos of her with her name on the back and 2 of me .. is this still applicable if I'm doing it online ?? Or is our passport with photo on them enough ? Or do I just take a scan of a signed photo 4 times ?? Or maybe 4 photos all in a row and scan all of them that way ? Not sure ... thanks guys ... &#128522;


If you read that in the partner migration booklet, it's not a good idea to use something so outdated. The requirements list in that was designed for paper applications anyway.

Just upload one.


----------



## Dave12345

Ok thanks very much .. I’ll have to find a migration booklet and read off that instead of the 47sp form ... thanks for the help 👌😊


----------



## Irika.kayy5

Hey guys I just need some clarification.

My husband and I applied for a partner visa in December 2017 and he has been on a BVA for a student visa refusal in Australia. He had appealed to FCC but has withdrawn his application and is about to leave the country in July. He has been in Australia for over 9 years and we have only been married since September.

Our visa application says further assessment and we have not been requested for further information or been assigned a CO. We have just supplied the medical and police checks. I know it hasn’t been that long since we applied, but would it be okay to apply for a visitors visa so that he can come to Australia after he returns back to Malaysia or should I wait for a period of time?


----------



## Dave12345

Hi all me again ..😩 just trying to work out does mine an my wife’s relationship letter need to be signed by a jp or similar ? We just did a letter each on word app and was just going to copy them off and sign , scan and send it once she leaves the country which is when I can start her application ...will they accept that ? thanks 😊


----------



## MuntinMia

Dave12345 said:


> just trying to work out does mine an my wife's relationship letter need to be signed by a jp or similar ?;


The consensus is that no JP etc witnessing is required, though it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Eh?

Dave12345 said:


> Hi all me again ..&#128553; just trying to work out does mine an my wife's relationship letter need to be signed by a jp or similar ? We just did a letter each on word app and was just going to copy them off and sign , scan and send it once she leaves the country which is when I can start her application ...will they accept that ? thanks &#128522;


In our application (309/100) we had very little JP'd. The only things that come to mind are our form 888 and a stat dec from a friend in Canada.

As for our relationship statement, we each wrote our own, in our own words, and though we were in the same house when we wrote them, we didn't go over them with each other until we were finished. Mine was 5 pages, my wife (sponsor) was 1 and a half pages. We printed them, signed our own, scanned and uploaded those.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chiefster1976

Sugar candynon Wednesdays. Permission kindly to message you??


----------



## aussiemoving

hey guys! omg i've been away from the forum for too long! Let me try and answer some questions if you guys are still around


----------



## aussiemoving

sugarcandyonwednesdays said:


> Hello Aussiemoving,
> thanks a lot for sharing your case. I'd like to ask, do you still remember when did you register your relationship?
> our case:
> My partner and i dated online for 6 months and spend some time together for 1 week last November.
> February he visited me and spend time together for about 2 weeks. this June i will visit him again and might stay in OZ for about 2 weeks (depends on my job commitments and so on). We are planning to register our relationship. is it hard to do the registration? I've read the steps online mostly found out that need to fill up forms and payment. besides this, we are planning to apply for a partner visa this year.. After he finishes his course and I found a new job since this my current contract is about to end.
> Is the registration will help a lot for the application?
> 
> Appreciate anyone who can advise.


Hello! we registered our relationship in NSW (where i was working at the time on a 457visa, my partner lives in VIC). It was way way back in early 2015 when we registered.

The registration did help but i'm not sure if it helped A LOT. the CO did mention to me when we spoke that its the 12month period of living together and financial docs that took a lot of weight. the registration was more of a bonus.
BUT i guess something is always better than nothing!


----------



## aussiemoving

Peaches99 said:


> Thanks for this info. Do you think applying by post, rather than online, was a contributing factor to the fast granting of the visa? (I am in France so I have to apply for my husband's offshore Partner visa via the Madrid office).


Hey Peaches,

I hope you get to see this (Even though its been months)
I think what contributed to the fast granting was the office in Singapore might have fewer applicants? 
And the fact that i got my application in before the financial year was over so they did the whole batch including mine.


----------



## aussiemoving

Also congrats to everyone here that also shared their VISA GRANT stories!

Those of you who got them super quick, we must have lady luck on our side


----------



## melbournegirll

aussiemoving said:


> I think what contributed to the fast granting was the office in Singapore might have fewer applicants?


I'm singaporean and I'm about to apply as well! I wonder if it will get processed in the singapore office. Do they automatically send your application to the country of your nationality?


----------



## aussiemoving

melbournegirll said:


> I'm singaporean and I'm about to apply as well! I wonder if it will get processed in the singapore office. Do they automatically send your application to the country of your nationality?


if you are applying for 309 from singapore, then it will be processed in the singapore office.


----------



## melbournegirll

aussiemoving said:


> if you are applying for 309 from singapore, then it will be processed in the singapore office.


*"From 1 July 2018, applications for the following visas must be lodged online, via ImmiAccount:

Partner (subclass 309/100 and 820/801)
Prospective Marriage (subclass 300)
The above visa applications must be lodged through ImmiAccount only. Paper Application for the above visas can no longer be lodged at the Visa Application Centre."
*
Seems like they don't accept applications at the VFS office anymore.


----------



## Dave12345

No I’m doing my wife’s online now too as we speak ...I wish I knew where to find a form 80 that I can fill out online tho 😖.. can only find a PDF filler one that want $20 per month to use ..


----------



## aussiemoving

melbournegirll said:


> *"From 1 July 2018, applications for the following visas must be lodged online, via ImmiAccount:
> 
> Partner (subclass 309/100 and 820/801)
> Prospective Marriage (subclass 300)
> The above visa applications must be lodged through ImmiAccount only. Paper Application for the above visas can no longer be lodged at the Visa Application Centre."
> *
> Seems like they don't accept applications at the VFS office anymore.


oh wow! i didnt know they changed that. thats a very recent change from the look of it. i dont know where the application will go then.

when i applied, it went through the vfs office in singapore


----------



## MuntinMia

Dave12345 said:


> No I'm doing my wife's online now too as we speak ...I wish I knew where to find a form 80 that I can fill out online tho &#128534;.. can only find a PDF filler one that want $20 per month to use ..


You can fill this one out online using chrome. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Also there is a free program called Nitro PDF, you can write on PDF documents and digitally sign etc.


----------



## Dave12345

Oh awesome . I’ll download chrome and get onto that one .. thanks a lot for your reply and help 👌


----------



## tompercival

Dave12345 said:


> No I'm doing my wife's online now too as we speak ...I wish I knew where to find a form 80 that I can fill out online tho &#128534;.. can only find a PDF filler one that want $20 per month to use ..


Hi Dave

Does every partner visa applicant need to fill in a form 80? It looks like all the questions are covered in the immiAccount web form application itself. I lodged an application 2 months ago but didn't specifically complete a Form 80 pdf.

Many thanks

Tom


----------



## Skybluebrewer

tompercival said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Does every partner visa applicant need to fill in a form 80? It looks like all the questions are covered in the immiAccount web form application itself. I lodged an application 2 months ago but didn't specifically complete a Form 80 pdf.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Tom


Form 80 is listed as a requirement. It's not the same form as the online form and it's used for a different purpose (they send it out for security checks).


----------



## Dave12345

Hi Tom 
Yeah pretty sure it’s one of the requirements so I did one anyway .. couldn’t fill one out online as my computer skills are crap but filled one out in pen for my wife an lodged it .. cheers


----------



## Samuel_T

Congratulations. Quick question: Did you choose an agent based in Australia? I will be submitting my application soon, and I am planning on getting an agent based in Aus (I am in UK right now). I was looking at Laurie Duncan who is with Absolute Immigration, and Partner Visas are his specialty (supposedly a rockstar in this niche). Any advice you have on selecting an agency will be greatly appreciated. 

Congrats again.


----------



## aussiemoving

Samuel_T said:


> Congratulations. Quick question: Did you choose an agent based in Australia? I will be submitting my application soon, and I am planning on getting an agent based in Aus (I am in UK right now). I was looking at Laurie Duncan who is with Absolute Immigration, and Partner Visas are his specialty (supposedly a rockstar in this niche). Any advice you have on selecting an agency will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Congrats again.


Hey! I didn't use an agent based in australia, i got one locally in singapore. I went to that specific one because the agency got my cousin's whole family PR approved as well. they have a approval and success rate of 99%. 
If there's any advice, it would be go with experience. Don't try to cheap out, at the end of the day if you cheap out on the agent and they fail, it's gonna cost you a whole lot more down the track. Find a agent/agency that understands your situation and can give you examples of very similar cases that they have successfully taken on before.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Samuel_T

aussiemoving said:


> Find a agent/agency that understands your situation and can give you examples of very similar cases that they have successfully taken on before.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Thanks! That's excellent advice. I will ask him about his previous work in Partner Visas category and his success rate. Interesting bits about Mr. Duncan on Absolute Immigration website (he works with this agency):

- He worked in various high level and management positions in the department of Immigration for 28 years.

-Laurie's last two positions in the immigration department were as Western Victorian Manager and Victorian State Manager of the Residence Branch, which included responsibility for all partner visa processing.

- In 1997, Laurie left the immigration department and joined high profile immigration advisory company - Hamilton Watts International.

- In 2014 Hamilton Watts joined U.S visa company CIBT International and became Newland Chase. He left this position in late 2017 and began working in his own company, Laurie Duncan Consulting, specialising in partner visa processing.

-Throughout his 50 year career in the Immigration sector, Laurie has worked on most visa classes however his main focus and first love is partner visa processing.

I have decided to go ahead with him. I will schedule an appointment with Mr. Duncan and ask him for more details.

Thanks again!


----------



## aussiemoving

Samuel_T said:


> Thanks! That's excellent advice. I will ask him about his previous work in Partner Visas category and his success rate. Interesting bits about Mr. Duncan on Absolute Immigration website (he works with this agency):
> 
> - He worked in various high level and management positions in the department of Immigration for 28 years.
> 
> -Laurie's last two positions in the immigration department were as Western Victorian Manager and Victorian State Manager of the Residence Branch, which included responsibility for all partner visa processing.
> 
> - In 1997, Laurie left the immigration department and joined high profile immigration advisory company - Hamilton Watts International.
> 
> - In 2014 Hamilton Watts joined U.S visa company CIBT International and became Newland Chase. He left this position in late 2017 and began working in his own company, Laurie Duncan Consulting, specialising in partner visa processing.
> 
> -Throughout his 50 year career in the Immigration sector, Laurie has worked on most visa classes however his main focus and first love is partner visa processing.
> 
> I have decided to go ahead with him. I will schedule an appointment with Mr. Duncan and ask him for more details.
> 
> Thanks again!


WOW he looks like he definitely knows his stuff! Good luck and i hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Samuel_T

I finally spoke to Mr. Laurie Duncan. A very knowledgeable and experienced person. I felt a bit sheepish asking about his success rate with Partner Visas knowing he has worked in the field for 50 years, but he was very gracious and forthcoming. He has managed 600 + partner visas, only one of which was apparently refused , but he appealed and won it. 

So my partner visa is being handled by Mr. Duncan. I am very happy with this find. Will keep you guys posted. Wish me luck!


----------



## Hoagie

Dear aussiemoving (or whomever),

My Aussie partner and I are getting ready to apply. We've lived together for six years, so should be able to provide evidence in some categories without much trouble. But we have a few questions about how to present information – especially re finances, as we share expenses in a somewhat ad hoc way. 

You mention that among your submitted evidence were "vacation receipts, grocery bills," and some other bills. Some of those items would not typically specify both parties, e.g., a grocery bill is paid by one person. It would seem absurd to go so far into the weeds as to say, however truthfully, "She paid for the Tim Tams on the grocery receipt, but they were obviously for me because she doesn't eat gluten." And what would that prove, anyway? Would you have any tips on how to link both parties to such individualized transactions?

Similarly, when we've taken roadtrips, she might pay for gas while I pay for the motels, or vice versa. Should we be framing that trip as a single event that combines payments from each of us? If so, would we want to include the photos from that trip in the same pdf document or "chapter," insofar as we're trying to tell our story in an intelligible, meaningful way?

Apropos, we each take heaps of photos on our trips, but rarely of each other, and almost never of the two of us together. So do we put two photos of the Kiama Blowhole side-by-side and point out that they were taken around the same time but have different EXIF data (from our respective cameras)?

We don't tend to save paper receipts. So to document particular transactions, should we be taking screenshots of online bank statements and annotating or captioning them with explanations?

Any comment you may have on these or similar practical matters of "packaging" evidentiary information would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Hoagie


----------



## aussiemoving

Hoagie said:


> Dear aussiemoving (or whomever),
> 
> My Aussie partner and I are getting ready to apply. We've lived together for six years, so should be able to provide evidence in some categories without much trouble. But we have a few questions about how to present information - especially re finances, as we share expenses in a somewhat ad hoc way.
> 
> You mention that among your submitted evidence were "vacation receipts, grocery bills," and some other bills. Some of those items would not typically specify both parties, e.g., a grocery bill is paid by one person. It would seem absurd to go so far into the weeds as to say, however truthfully, "She paid for the Tim Tams on the grocery receipt, but they were obviously for me because she doesn't eat gluten." And what would that prove, anyway? Would you have any tips on how to link both parties to such individualized transactions?
> 
> Similarly, when we've taken roadtrips, she might pay for gas while I pay for the motels, or vice versa. Should we be framing that trip as a single event that combines payments from each of us? If so, would we want to include the photos from that trip in the same pdf document or "chapter," insofar as we're trying to tell our story in an intelligible, meaningful way?
> 
> Apropos, we each take heaps of photos on our trips, but rarely of each other, and almost never of the two of us together. So do we put two photos of the Kiama Blowhole side-by-side and point out that they were taken around the same time but have different EXIF data (from our respective cameras)?
> 
> We don't tend to save paper receipts. So to document particular transactions, should we be taking screenshots of online bank statements and annotating or captioning them with explanations?
> 
> Any comment you may have on these or similar practical matters of "packaging" evidentiary information would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Hoagie


Hello Hoagie,

I'm definitely no expert here so i'm going to only share what i did and my personal experience.

The reason why we were able to submit grocery bills etc is because we deliberately did those on our joint account.

We had a joint account setup very early on in our relationship knowing what we will need to prove. So, when it came to shared bills/groceries etc, we made sure it all came out of the joint account (in both our names)
So we just needed to print off the bank statements and point out/highlight notes on the bills that we want to show (That way no need for paper receipts)

That definitely helped since the account is in both our names so anything paid off it is a shared expense. We both just put money into the joint account every time we get paid.

Me and my husband are also not photo taking people, its a hassle to us. But i made sure we take photos on special occasions or with friends etc. Save them and file it away on my "visa folder"--> that way i dont need to dig for photos when it came time to gather evidence

It made things easier for our agent and case. My husband would always go "do we really need to be this detailed" and i always say its better to be safe than not have enough evidence.

i hope this helped


----------



## Hoagie

Thanks, aussiemoving. She and I do have a few things in common, such as a credit card and auto insurance, both of which we’ve shared for at least 5 years. But we didn’t think ahead to deliberately comingle our paychecks, nor to stage photos together. 

The question remains – perhaps for someone else who reads this – are there any particular guidelines or tips on how to authenticate pieces of an individual’s evidence as being evidence of the couple? My roadtrip example, for instance: if I paid for motels and she paid for food and gas, or vice versa, is there some plausible method of linking our respective items? E.g., would we each print our separate bank statements covering the weekend in question, and highlight that one of us paid for food in a particular distant town on the same day that the other paid for a motel in the same town. In other words, how best to present circumstantial evidence to ensure that it carries as much weight as possible? 

I’ve read a fair amount on this forum already, but have I missed some post that constitutes a practical “how to”? Or is there some book somewhere on the presentation/packaging of evidence?

Thanks,
Hoagie


----------



## Liv1

Hi, 
I am just after some advice and guidance about me and my partners situation. 
I am from Australia and moved to London where I straight away met my partner who is English. We began dating straight away and became a serious couple not long after. We lived together for just under 2 years. 
I am now back living in Australia and have been back for 8 months but have continued a long distance relationship. My partner and I ate wanting to apply for the partner visa. We have a tenancy agreement, bank statements and other documents to show we were living at the same address, emails and message chats and plenty of photos. We are looking to book a holiday in the next month also which we can provide flight documents for application. 
Do you believe we have sufficient evidence and supporting documents to apply for the partner 306 visa? 
Thank you.


----------

